# Young (3-6 months)Tan Hooded Rats up for Adoption at the Penticton BC Canada SPC



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just on Kijji Kelowna and the seems to be a litter of 6-7 Tan hooded Rats there for adoption. I think their fee is $15 each Rat. Its is the Penticton BC Canada Branch of the SPCA. 

http://kelowna.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...ale-Small-Furry-Rat-Charry-W0QQAdIdZ285882061 

Just though id thow that out to anyone who is looking to adopt!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

they've been there for a while - most of them are siblings, 4 of them are some of the ones ema from silver birch dumped off. i've called the spca about two weeks ago asking for more pics/information from their handler, and they told me to leave my name and # and they'd call me back... of course they didn't,real professional. hope they get good homes, though. there's still a few of ema's males left at the kelowna shelter as well.


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I wondered if they were just shared between shelters...i asked a few weeks ago as well and they didn't have them at the time.. so i figured they were somewhat new...

are you still looking for a young one?? Is total pet a bad place to get rats from?? they have a siamese there at the moment.. not sure of sex though...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah, they are shared between them :0

total pets get their rats from a mill, something dragon mill, i can't remember what it is... i have seen the shipment crates they are sent in, a pine box stapled with chicken wire. got bernard from there (for a $5 adoption fee, he was being "picked on" and shoved in the back) and he's a good rat, but i wouldn't do it again.


----------

